# Bad cramping after sex---on Depo...HELP!



## b1ondie011 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey all!Im trying this because my Doctor cannot find what is going on!!Everytime i have an orgasim whether it be from sex or masterbation i get extreamly bad cramps almost like period cramps but worse!! then i bleed a very heavy bleed with clots then it stops i feel like i have to push *like go to the toilet and try to do number 2* to make the pain go awayI have been on the Depo provera for 3 years now and my doctor still doesnt think this is causing any of the problems i have been for a ultra sound and that hasnt brought up anything either!!Does or has any-one else has these problems and solved them???Im so desperate to find why this is happening so i have have a proper sex life again!Thanks


----------



## tootyfruity (Nov 5, 2007)

hi i don't know if this is ny help to you but i hope so! im not sure if you'r already aware of endomitriosis but this sounds very much like what i get and iv been told by my gp that it could be that! other symptoms include stomach cramps, sharp pains, pelvic pain all very much like ibs. But ones to look out for irregular beelding, very painful periods, pain that goes down into your legs, lower back pain...obvisously i can't tel yuo for sure but it might be helpful to suggest it to your gp and just see what he says, maybe google it n check it out? Its only diagnosably through a laporoscomy so it can be tricky. hope this helps and im not just wasting your time! hope you find the answer! xxx


----------

